# Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute



## AllroundAlex (20. April 2017)

Hallo Fliegenfischer.

Ich bin schon seit einiger Zeit am Fliegenfischen und habe auch unterschiedliche Setups zur Verfügung womit ich meine Erfahrungen sammel.

Ich war jetzt einige male auf MeFos mit der Fliege los und konnte bisher keine Überlisten. Aber das ist nicht mein Problem.

Ich bin gewiss kein Profi, aber auch kein blutiger Anfänger was das werfen mit der Fliege angeht. 
Wenn ich jetzt an der Küste stehe und meine Fliegen bade, bin ich froh, wenn ich fast meine komplette Fliegenschnur kontrolliert geworfen bekomme. Zum Setup; Rute ist 10ft #9 und meine Schnur ist eine #9 WF intermediate.

Jetzt habe ich schon etliche Videos gesehen, wo man sieht, dass die komplette Schnur sowie 10-15m Backing geworfen werden. 

Jetzt meine Frage, bin ich nur so ein schlechter Werfer oder liegt es an meinem Setup? 
Gibt es Tricks und Tipps, wie ich auf mehr Wurfweite kommen kann?

Schließlich fängt ja nur die Fliege, die im Wasser ist und nicht die in der Luft


----------



## bissfieber (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Ich denke du meinst nicht das Backing, sondern die Runningline, oder?


----------



## Lajos1 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*



AllroundAlex schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich schon etliche Videos gesehen, wo man sieht, dass die komplette Schnur sowie 10-15m Backing geworfen werden.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## AllroundAlex (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

@Foxfischer: Ja, die Runningline.

@ Lajos: Ich stimme dir teilweise zu. Mir ist klar, dass an einem überschaubarem Gewässer der gezielte Wurf zum Fisch führt, aber die Ostsee ist nicht ganz so überschaubar 

Muss ich mir jetzt Gedanken machen wegen meinen Wurfkünsten oder ist das "ausreichend" ?
Also Casting  (Wettbewerbe) werde ich nicht machen.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Hallo AllroundAlex,

ich glaube nicht, dass Du Dir Gedanken wegen Deiner Wurfkünste machen musst. Aufgrund meiner Süddeutschen Herkunft bin ich auch nicht Experte im Meerforellenfischen. Ich habe hier aber schon öfters gelesen, dass sich Meerforellenfischer darüber ausgelassen haben, dass manche Angler sich abmühen so weit wie möglich zu werfen, während die Meerforellen ihnen fast um die Füsse schwammen.
Außerdem sind die tatsächlichen und die "gefühlten" Weiten oft auch weit auseinander.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kunde (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Wenn du es schaffst unter normalen Bedingungen 20m (inkl. Vorfach) knotenfrei und ohne große Anstrengung zu werfen machst du alles richtig! #6

Gruß
Kunde


----------



## AllroundAlex (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Dass die MeFos häufig dicht am Ufer unterwegs sind hab ich auch schon gesehen/gehört.

Danke für eure Einschätzung. Ich war echt ins grübeln gekommen als ich die Videos gesehen hatte.


----------



## pennfanatic (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

20 m?
Da muss ich aber noch reichlich üben!


----------



## Andal (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Laienhaft gefragt, wären da Schussköpfe nicht weitentauglicher, als reine WF-Schnüre?


----------



## Lajos1 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Hallo,

weitentauglicher etwas besser als WF, aber es ist kein schönes Werfen damit.
Aber "das Kraut machen Schussköpfe auch nicht fett" - oder etwas verständlicher: so viel weiter wirft man mit einem Schusskopf auch nicht, noch dazu halte ich sie (ich hab nur einen und das wird mein einziger bleiben) nicht unbedingt für notwendig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> 20 m?
> Da muss ich aber noch reichlich üben!



Hallo,

Du musst ja auch nicht unbedingt 20 Meter werfen. Ich fange auf jeden Fall mehr Fische zwischen 10 und 15 Meter als zwischen 15 und 20 Meter. Das meiste (im Binnenland) spielt sich eh zwischen 6 und 12 Meter ab.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Also was ich bisher an Fliegenfischern auf Meerforellenjagd gesehen habe, waren die alle an weiten Würfen interessiert. Das ist halt so gar nicht mit der Alpenfischerei vergleichbar. Und ich habe auch null Plan davon - daher auch meine Zwischenfrage.


----------



## Laichzeit (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Bei solchen Gewaltwürfen würde ich mir Gedanken über zwei Sachen machen.

Hat die hohe Anzahl der nötigen Leerwürfe eine große Scheuchwirkung?

Ist 2x 20m werfen und abfischen nicht deutlich schneller als 1x 40m?


----------



## Andal (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ist 2x 20m werfen und abfischen nicht deutlich schneller als 1x 40m?



Das ist ja wie die Frage, wie man ein 10er Loch bohrt. Mit dem 3er vorbohren und dann mit dem 7er. Oder gleich zweimal mit dem 5er, weil man dann nicht umspannen muss! :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## fishhawk (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Hallo,



> Derartige Würfe, also wohl 40 Meter und mehr sind beim Fischen, so überflüssig wie ein Kropf.



Kommt immer drauf an ob man zum Fisch kommt oder nicht.

Beim Tarponfischen wäre ich froh gewesen, wenn ich trotz Wind regelmäßig über 40m  gekommen wäre. Ist mir öfter passiert, dass die Fische außerhalb meiner Reichweite vorbeigezogen sind , bzw, dass ich die Fliege nicht schnell genug in die Zugbahn gebracht habe.



> Ist 2x 20m werfen und abfischen nicht deutlich schneller als 1x 40m?



Also 20 m waten dauert m.E. schon länger als 20m mehr Schnur auswerfen.

Aber auf 20m kann man meist genauer werfen und hat ne bessere Köderkontrolle, also könnte das durchaus effektiver sein.

Wenn die Fische aber weiter draußen rollen und man nicht auf 20m ranwaten kann, nützt einem das auch nichts.


----------



## AllroundAlex (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Ich merke schon, an dem Thema hier scheiden sich die Geister^^

Situation ist klar an der Ostseeküste auf MeFo.
Gesehen habe ich die scheuen Gesellen bisher noch nicht. Meine Würfe gehen meistens in Richtung von interessanten Stellen und dann wird gesucht, biss mal eine hängen bleibt 

Wie schon gesagt, ich hatte da ein paar Videos gesehen, wo die Angler etliche Meter Runningline mit in der Luft hatten und das hat mich zum grübeln gebracht, ob ich so ein schlechter Werfer bin. bzw was die vielleicht anders machen.

Schusskopf wäre ne Idee, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass es sich ohne angenehmer fischt und ich stattdessen lieber bei der Version 2x20m bleibe 

Im Binnenland und Süßwasser reichen mir manchmal auch 2-3m und der Hecht nimmt den Streamer.


----------



## Laichzeit (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist ja wie die Frage, wie man ein 10er Loch bohrt. Mit dem 3er vorbohren und dann mit dem 7er. Oder gleich zweimal mit dem 5er, weil man dann nicht umspannen muss! :vik::vik::vik:



Das stimmt, es ist natürlich nicht das selbe.:m
Ich denke aber, dass man mit 40 Metern Wurfweite sehr viel Zeit mit Werfen verbringt, da ein 40m Wurf bestimmt mehr als doppelt so lange dauert, wie ein 20m Wurf. Und nur die Fliege im Wasser fängt den Fisch.


----------



## Andal (21. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Das ist ja alles recht und schön, bringt den armen Küstenwedler aber auch nicht weiter, wenn die Trutten nur bis auf 30 m rankommen.


----------



## AllroundAlex (21. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Wenn die MeFos wirklich soweit draußen stehen, dass ich mit der Fliegenrute keine Chance habe, muss ich eben zum Auto gehen und die Sbirorute holen... 

Oder noch 5 m weiter ins Wasser waten und hoffen, dass die nächste Welle nicht in der Hose landet ^^


----------



## Lajos1 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist ja alles recht und schön, bringt den armen Küstenwedler aber auch nicht weiter, wenn die Trutten nur bis auf 30 m rankommen.




Hallo,

tja, es ist halt wie im richtigen Leben: man kann halt nicht alles (jeden Fisch) haben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Seele (21. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Man darf vor allem die Zahl der Aussteiger nicht verharmlosen. Was meint ihr was auf 30m noch an Druck auf euren Haken kommt. Von Spannung halten kann da nicht mehr wirklich die Rede sein. 
Ich wechsel dann lieber den Platz, bleibe längere Zeit ruhig auf der Stelle stehen, so dass die Fische sich an den "Fremdkörper" im Wasser gewöhnen und fange dann meine Fische und ich bin mir sicher, dass das an der Küste auch funktioniert. 
Außerdem ist es wesentlich entspannender als jedes mal die komplette Rolle runter zu werfen.


----------



## fishhawk (21. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Hallo,



> Ich denke aber, dass man mit 40 Metern Wurfweite sehr viel Zeit mit Werfen verbringt, da ein 40m Wurf bestimmt *mehr als doppelt so lange *dauert, wie ein 20m Wurf.



@laichzeit

Theorie oder schon mal selber probiert?

Kann ich aus meinen bescheidenen Erfahrungen heraus nicht bestätigen.

Ich würde trotzdem lieber näher ranwaten, wenn es die Situation zulässt.
Aber gerade in tropischen Meeren, wo Fische oft schnell umherziehen, wäre ein schneller Wurf die bessere Lösung.

Könnte mir vorstellen, das es beim Fischen auf MeeFo ähnliche Situationen gibt.



> *muss* ich eben zum Auto gehen und die Sbirorute holen.



Kann man machen, muss es aber nicht.

Aber Fliegenfischen ist nunmal die wohl eleganteste Art, sich den Fischfang unnötig schwer zu machen.

Wie Lajos schon sagte, man kann nicht jeden Fisch kriegen. 
Und vor allem oft nicht so, wie man will.


----------



## Thomas E. (22. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Hat die hohe Anzahl der nötigen Leerwürfe eine große Scheuchwirkung?
> 
> Ist 2x 20m werfen und abfischen nicht deutlich schneller als 1x 40m?



Hallo allerseits,

manche haben Vorstellungen...#d

Schaut Euch doch nur mal die letzten Ergebnisse des Tallinn Indoor Cup an, Disziplin Seatrout Distance :
http://tallinncasting2017.voog.com/

Weitester Wurf 40.07m, das aber unter Wettkampfbedingungen von Wettkampfwerfern und mit 27 Gramm Schußkopf- Gewicht !

Um die 20m ist für den normalen FF an der Ostseeküste bei günstigen Bedingungen über den Tag gut und ausreichend, sehr gute Techniker schaffen so 25...bei günstigen Rückenwind mal 30m.

Leerwürfe sollte man minimieren, 
ich nehme die letzten Meter Schnur mit den Rollwurf auf und dann sollten 1- 2 Rückwürfe aber genügen.


----------



## fishhawk (22. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Hallo,

ein passender link auf Englisch:

http://globalflyfisher.com/fish-better/the-measure-tape

Fazit: 

Ein guter Werfer schafft die komplette WF-Leine.
Mit Schusskopf sind 30+m ne anständige Weite.
Nur wenige Werfer schaffen 40+m und dann sieht das nicht gut aus und die Fliege landet meist nicht an vorderster Stelle.
Die meisten Fische werden in Distanzbereichen  bis 15m oder bis 20m gefangen.


----------



## Stulle (22. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*



AllroundAlex schrieb:


> Wenn die MeFos wirklich soweit draußen stehen, dass ich mit der Fliegenrute keine Chance habe, muss ich eben zum Auto gehen und die Sbirorute holen...
> 
> Oder noch 5 m weiter ins Wasser waten und hoffen, dass die nächste Welle nicht in der Hose landet ^^


Wenn irgend möglich bleib Ben Meter vom Wasser weck, mefos beißen mitunter bei 3m vom Ufer. Alles über 30m halte ich für Blödsinn aber das geht mir mit fliegenfischen generell so. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas E. (22. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*



Stulle schrieb:


> Alles über 30m halte ich für Blödsinn aber das geht mir mit fliegenfischen generell so.



Hallo,

da kommen die meisten FF sowieso nicht hin, nicht einmal auf der Wiese. |bla:

Immer wieder gut zu sehen auf unseren HH- Wurftagen, wo wir auch eine abgesteckte 40m Bahn haben.
Viele Fischer versuchen es erst garnicht, wenn, dann sind sie über die geringere Weite erstaunt.
Denn wer misst schon genau nach ?

Viele auch namhafte Leute waren über die Jahre dort und sind an den 30m gescheitert.

Wind aus der richtigen Richtung spielt dabei eine gr. Rolle, leichter konstanter Rückenwind hilft natürlich enorm !

An der Ostsee im Wasser stehend bei ungünstigen Wind sieht das noch ganz anders aus. :q


----------



## Lajos1 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*



Thomas E. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da kommen die meisten FF sowieso nicht hin, nicht einmal auf der Wiese. |bla:
> 
> ...


----------



## Stulle (23. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Was ich auch schon gesehen habe ist das leute nicht nur mitten in der biss zone stehen sondern auch um ein paar Meter mehr zu werfen 3-4mal die Spitze aufs Wasser ditschen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fishhawk (23. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Hallo,



> da kommen die meisten FF sowieso nicht hin, nicht einmal auf der Wiese.



Caster schon, musste ich in meiner Jugend ja auch machen.

Und wenn ich die 40m nicht geschafft hätte, häts wohl keine Angelkarte gegeben.

Als Kampfrichter hab ich Fliege-Einhand-Weit Würfe bis weit über 60m abgemessen. Der Weltrekord dürfte momentan bei ca. 72m liegen. Aber natürlich mit Turniergerät.

Mit Angelgerät sieht das natürlich ganz anders aus. War zwar noch nie mit Meerforellen-Tackle unterwegs, aber beim Bonefish-Angeln dürfte man wohl ähnliches Gerät verwenden.

Und da wären solche Weiten für mich illusorisch gewesen.


----------



## Maifliege (23. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Einigkeit sollte darüber bestehen das Weite jedenfalls nicht schadet, wenn schon nur angeblich begrenzter Nutzen!


----------



## Thomas E. (23. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

es ging bei der Eingangsfrage um Weiten beim Fliegenfischen auf Meerforellen ! 
Auch meine Aussagen zu Wurfweiten hier beziehen sich auf Ausrüstung zum Fliegenfischen.

Beim "echten" Casting Sport (ICSF) wird für "Fliege Weit Einhand" sehr schweres  Gerät verwendet, mit dem man nicht Fischen könnte.
Meine Erfahrung in Vereinen und bei vielen Veranstaltungen ist, das so manche Caster mit Gerät für das FF eher nicht so gut umgehen können.

Wer verlangt Wurfweiten von 40m mit der Fliegenrute für eine Angelerlaubnis...haha, das gibt es nicht.#q


----------



## Wild Experience (24. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Ich finde das Thema Wurfweite gerade als Anfänger extrem interessant. Ich übe z.Z. nur auf dem Sportplatz und wenn ich meinen Wurf mal abgehe, liege ich bei ca 20 großen schritten. Mal etwas mehr, mal weniger. Allerdings schaffe ich es einfach noch nicht, oder nur selten, die Schnur mal sauber und gerade abzulegen.. Wenn das mal funktionieren würde, würden evtl. noch 1 - 2 m mehr herausspringen.

Ich gehe also mal davon aus, das ich ungefähr 20 m schaffe. Mein Instruktor sagte mir: Anfänger 15-20m und geübte schaffen dann vll auch 30, wenn sie gut sind auch mal 35 m. 
Nur eine handvoll FF auf der Welt werfen ü 40 m.
Da mir selbst die Erfahrung fehlt, nehm ich das mal so als gegeben hin. Das Würfe über 45 m mit Tackle zum fischen, nicht Wettkampf, möglich sind, ist aber sicher. Denn er hat mir an dem Tag meines Kurses gezeigt, das dies geht. Allerdings sagte er auch, das 20 - 30m Meter zum Mefofischen mehr als ausreichend sind.


----------



## Thomas E. (24. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*



Wild Experience schrieb:


> Nur eine handvoll FF auf der Welt werfen ü 40 m.
> 
> Das Würfe über 45 m mit Tackle zum fischen, nicht Wettkampf, möglich sind, ist aber sicher. Denn er hat mir an dem Tag meines Kurses gezeigt,



Hallo Wild Experience,

etwas über 40m sind auf Wettkämpfen schon (selten) geworfen worden...es müssen aber zusätzlich auch ganz bestimmte Bedingungen vorhanden sein, z.B. zügiger Rückenwind.
Voraussetzung ist auch u.a. eine Schnur mit sehr langer Keule.

Mein weitester Wurf z.B. war mal 39,40m mit 6er Ausrüstung bei Rückenwind, ein Glückswurf.

Man kann sich Gerät für einen 45m Wurf zusammenstellen, womit das möglich ist, z.B. sehr langer SK in höherer Schnurklasse mit dünner/ leichter Running line, kräftige Rute.
Hat aber eher wenig praktischen Nutzen.

Oftmals wir zuviel Wert auf max. Weite gelegt, obwohl andere Würfe zum Fischen weit wichtiger siind.


----------



## Maifliege (24. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

40m sind auf einer Wettkampfbahn nicht so schlimm, aber im Wasser fehlt da ja schon mal nen Meter Höhe über Normal. 30m sind dort sehr sehr gut, aber auch machbar (bisl Wind halt).


----------



## AllroundAlex (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Sehr interessant, was man hier so mitbekommt^^

Auf die Idee mich mit Castingsportlern mal zu "vergleichen" bin ich auch nicht gekommen.

Ich war am Wochenende (wieder einmal) auf Fehmarn mit der Fliege unterwegs und habe mein Glück versucht.
Ich kann jetzt aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen, was viele meiner Vorredner hier schon sagten. Die MeFos stehen oftmals dichter an einem dran, als man erwartet!
Bei mir blieb es leider bei einem vorsichtigen Biss, den ich nicht verwerten konnte, aber jetzt hab ich wieder etwas mehr Blut geleckt um meiner ersten MeFo auf Fliege näher zu kommen. Es kribbelt schon in den Fingern 

P.s. Der Biss kam ca. 5m neben mir im ungefähr 60cm tiefen Wasser.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*



AllroundAlex schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, was man hier so mitbekommt^^
> 
> Auf die Idee mich mit Castingsportlern mal zu "vergleichen" bin ich auch nicht gekommen.. Es kribbelt schon in den Fingern
> 
> ...


----------



## Wild Experience (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*



AllroundAlex schrieb:


> Die MeFos stehen oftmals dichter an einem dran, als man erwartet!
> Bei mir blieb es leider bei einem vorsichtigen Biss, den ich nicht verwerten konnte, aber jetzt hab ich wieder etwas mehr Blut geleckt um meiner ersten MeFo auf Fliege näher zu kommen. Es kribbelt schon in den Fingern
> 
> P.s. Der Biss kam ca. 5m neben mir im ungefähr 60cm tiefen Wasser.



Wo hast du denn eine ruhige Ecke gefunden, das war doch schon fast stürmisch, laut Windfinder 6-7 in Böe sogar teilweise 8 bfo. Bei den Verhältnissen ist es dann ohne vernünftige Deckung sogar ablandig zuviel? Zumindest stell ich mir das vor, da im Moment oft ne kleine Böe auf dem Sportplatz meine Schnur zusammenbrechen läst|kopfkrat

Wahrscheinlich ist das mit der Wurfweite auch eher etwas psychisches, physisch braucht man das gar nicht um einen Fisch zu bekommen, aber man fühlt scih besser, wenn man weit werfen kann.

30m yearrrr:vik:


----------



## fishhawk (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Hallo,



> In der Jugendarbeit war ausschließlich Casting angesagt.



War bei mir genauso.



> Wer verlangt Wurfweiten von 40m mit der Fliegenrute für eine Angelerlaubnis...haha, das gibt es nicht



Brauchst es nicht zu glauben, war bei mir aber so.

Ich musste erstmal ein Jahr Casting machen. Wenn ich ne Angelkarte wollte hieß es immer "lern erstmal richtig werfen".

Im zweiten Jahr konnte ich schon recht ordentlich Dreikampf werfen, dann hieß es "lern erstmal richtig mit der Fliege zu werfen".

Alles learning by watching und learning by doing, allerdings mit Turniergerät vom Verein.

Im Juli konnte ich dann auch ganz ordentlich Fliege-Kombi werfen, auch über 40m weit, dann bekam ich endlich die ersehnte Angelkarte.

Musste dann aber die nächsten drei Jahre jedesmal erst zeigen, dass ich Casting werfen kann, bevor es ne Angelkarte gab. Bis ich 18 war durfte ich dann mit 1 Rute unter Aufsicht eines Erwachsenen fischen. Ob der werfen konnte und vom Fischen ne Ahnung hatte war uninteressant.

Als Erwachsener musste ich dann die nächsten Jahre meine Arbeitsdienste als Kampfrichter beim Casting ableisten. Als die Casting-Abteilung dann aufgelöst wurde, habe ich allerdings keine Träne vergossen.

Mit Fliegenfischergerät hab ich natürlich auch nie außergewöhnliche Weiten erzielt. Hab trotzdem viele schöne Fische gefangen. 



> Beim "echten" Casting Sport (ICSF) wird für "Fliege Weit Einhand" sehr schweres Gerät verwendet, mit dem man nicht Fischen könnte.



Also ich hab mit der Fliege-Kombination-Ausrüstung schon auf Königslachs gefischt. Das ging nichtmal schlecht und die Schussköpfe gingen trotz starker Strömung auch rasant auf Tiefe.

Ist aber natürlich nichts für nen ganzen Tag, höchsten für wenige Stunden.  Hab mir dann ne Spey-Rute zugelegt, da geht das wesentlich entspannter.

Natürlich gab es gute Caster, die am Wasser nichts gerissen haben. Tim Rajeff und Theo Matschewsky z.B. waren aber nicht nur Rekordcaster, sondern können auch sehr gut mit der Fliegenrute umgehen.


----------



## Thomas E. (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*



AllroundAlex schrieb:


> Auf die Idee mich mit Castingsportlern mal zu "vergleichen" bin ich auch nicht gekommen.



Hi Alex,

das solltest Du eben nicht, denn Casting Sport ist in jeder Beziehung anders. |rolleyes

Über die realen Weiten für uns Fischer habe ich ja bereits ausführlich geschrieben. 

Wenn Du optimales Gerät hast, kannst Du Dich aber immer noch in der Technik verbessern...wenn Du willst.


----------



## AllroundAlex (26. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Wie heißt es so schön; Übung macht den Meister!

Ich nehme von (fast) jedem Ausflug ans Wasser wieder etwas mit nach Hause, womit ich mich stetig verbessere. Etwas mehr Präzission, etwas mehr Weite, etwas angepasste Technik bei der Köderführung....und in der Summe machne die ganzen Feinheiten dann auch mal einen Fisch im Kescher aus 

@Wild Experience: Freitag und Samstag konntest du mit der Fliegenrute vergessen, da gebe ich dir Recht. Aber am So Morgen (6:00) an der Ostseite Fehmarns, mit der Steilküste im Rücken ging es dann schon.


----------



## fishhawk (26. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Hallo,



> Wenn Du optimales Gerät hast, kannst Du Dich aber immer noch in der Technik verbessern



Da hast Du wohl recht.

Wenn ich damals nicht zum Zwangscasting mit Turniergerät verdonnert worden wäre, noch dazu ohne richtige Anleitung, sondern irgendwann einen Fliegenfischerkurs bei einem Certified Instructor oder zumindest gutem Lehrer mit gutem Fliegenfischergerät gemacht hätte, könnte ich heute wahrscheinlich besser werfen.

Leider hab ich mir beim Autodidaktcasting einige Fehler antrainiert, die ich so leicht nicht wieder los werde.

Es reicht trotzdem, um mit der Fliegenrute schöne Fische zu fangen, und Spaß macht es mir auch, besonders dann, wenn mir keiner zuschaut.

Für die Instructorenprüfung ist der 30m+ Wurf eine der Prüfungsaufgaben soweit ich weiß.

Aber natürlich gibt nicht jeder gute Werfer auch nen guten Lehrer ab.


----------



## Angler9999 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Hier die optimale Wurfweite...

https://www.facebook.com/ViralFishing/videos/781182005364808/


143 füsse weit|supergri


----------



## fishhawk (27. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Hallo,

also beim Speycast würde ich den hier vorziehen:

Geir-hansen

(ist Zeitlupe, ab 1:15 fliegt die Leine)

für MeFo den:  

seatrout


----------



## Andal (27. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Mit einer Zweihandrute würde ich auch gerne mal wieder einen Versuch machen. Ist halt leider für mal eben etwas sportlich im Preis.


----------



## Thomas E. (27. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*



fishhawk schrieb:


> für MeFo den:
> 
> seatrout



Hallo,

nennt sich zwar "Seatrout Distance", hat aber mit dem praktischen Fischen an der Ostsee auch nichts zu tun.
(Aber schöner Sport.)

Ein SK von 27 Gramm in einer Länge, die man am Meer und dazu bei Wind nicht händeln könnte.

Darum kann man diese Weiten als Fischer nicht als Maßstab nehmen. 

Sven Kalmar (N) war mal auf Fehmarn und warf eine auf 22m gekürzte DT7F mit angeknoteten Flat Beam als Shooting Line...an die 50m. 
Besenstiel- Rute und Rückenwind !

16-19 Gramm Keulen-/ SK Gewicht auf 10- 11m verteilt passen zum Mefo- Fischen ideal.


----------



## fishhawk (28. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Hallo,



> Mit einer Zweihandrute würde ich auch gerne mal wieder einen Versuch machen. Ist halt leider für mal eben etwas sportlich im Preis.



Kommt wie immer drauf an.

Ne Shakespeare Oracle kostet weniger als viele Spinnruten, ist aber ein absolut solides Gebrauchsgerät fürs Zweihandfischen.

Seitdem die in B.C. aber mit ihrem "canadian only" Geäffel so rumzicken, steht meine leider ungenutzt im Hobbyraum.

Zweihandfischen auf Atlantiklachs erschien mir bisher zu "elitär". 
Vielleicht tue ich den Spey-Jungs aber unrecht, und die würden nicht über mein Tackle und meine "Wurfkünste" lachen. Who knows???


----------



## torstenhtr (28. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Hallo,

Ihr schreibt zu viel Off-Topic; es war ursprünglich überhaupt nicht von Interesse ob man weite Würfe zum Fischfang benötigt oder nicht. Ich will versuchen die Fragen zu beantworten:



> Zum Setup; Rute ist 10ft #9 und meine Schnur ist eine #9 WF intermediate.



Schreibe bitte noch die Rutenmarke, Schnurmarke dazu (welche Keulenlänge etc.).



> Jetzt habe ich schon etliche Videos gesehen, wo man sieht, dass die komplette Schnur sowie 10-15m Backing geworfen werden.



Das ist prinzipiell keine präzise Aussage; Fliegenschnüre besitzen unterschiedliche Gesamtlängen. Ebenfalls ist es wenig hilfreich wenn zwar die gesamte Schnur geworfen wurde, aber das Vorfach nicht richtig ausläuft.

Wenn du das selbst testen möchtest, geh auf eine Wiese, verwende ein Startmarkierung (die du nicht übertreten darfst) und messe bis zum Auftreffpunkt der Fliege. Zur Übung genügt auch ein Wollbüschel als Fliege.

Mit einer Fliegenrute der Klasse 8 / 9 und einer Intermediate Schnur sollten bei leichtem Rückenwind ca. 27-30m machbar sein bzw. das solltest du anstreben.



> Jetzt meine Frage, bin ich nur so ein schlechter Werfer oder liegt es an meinem Setup?



Das Setup ist es selten; oft sind es subtile Wurffehler.



> Gibt es Tricks und Tipps, wie ich auf mehr Wurfweite kommen kann?



Grundsätzlich: Je weniger Wurffehler vorhanden sind desto höher die mögliche Wurfweite.

Einige Tipps:

* Schnur möglichst geradlinig in der Luft führen
* Warten, bis die Schnur fast vollständig ausgerollt ist, bevor man den Vorwärts-/Rückwärtswurf beginnt
* Für weite Würfe möglichst viel Schur sauber in der Luft halten
* Rute möglichst spät rotieren (zu frühes Rotieren ist ein Fehler den ich bei fast jedem Anfänger beobachtet habe)
* Progressive Beschleunigung, langsam beginnen, höchste Beschleunigung kurz vor dem "Stop"

--

Es macht nur Sinn absolute Distanzen zu vergleichen wenn man das Gerät kennt und die Umgebungsbedingungen bekannt sind. Für den Castingsport nach ICSF-Regeln wird ein schnellsinkender, oranger Schusskopf mit 38g Gewicht und ca. 13,5 - 15m Länge verwendet. Die besten Werfer erreichen ohne Wind bis zu 55m, mit (starkem) Wind werden über 70m geworfen.

Das ist jedoch überhaupt nicht vergleichbar mit Normalgerät, ich hatte einigen unserer Castingsportler eine #5 Rute in die Hand gegeben, die hatten mit der leichten Schnur ernsthafte Probleme.

Sehr gut in den leichten Schnurklassen ab #5, kein/wenig Wind sind Würfe zwischen 30-35m, höher als AFTMA 8 auch ein paar Meter weiter.

@Wild Experience:
45m finde ich insbesondere gegenüber einem Anfänger gegenüber schon fast als unseriöse Aussage, welcher Instruktor war das denn?


----------



## AllroundAlex (29. April 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Schreibe bitte noch die Rutenmarke, Schnurmarke dazu (welche Keulenlänge etc.).



Meine Rute ist eine Shimano Nexave 10' #7/9
Edit: Da hat sich bei mir der Fehlerteufel beim Erstellen des Threads eingeschlichen. Dort hatte ich geschrieben, dass es eine #9 ist. 

Bei der Schnur muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Da habe ich weder eine Marke noch sonstige Infos darüber. Ich hatte mir beim Kauf keine Gedanken über Keulenlänge, -Gewicht etc gemacht |rolleyes
Das einzige was ich sicher sagen kann ist, dass diese eine WF7 interm. mit einer Länge von 27m ist.




torstenhtr schrieb:


> Das ist prinzipiell keine präzise Aussage; Fliegenschnüre besitzen unterschiedliche Gesamtlängen. Ebenfalls ist es wenig hilfreich wenn zwar die gesamte Schnur geworfen wurde, aber das Vorfach nicht richtig ausläuft.



Wie schon geschrieben, hatte ich mir ein paar Videos angesehen um vielleicht noch den einen oder anderen Tipp zu erhaschen und da habe ich auch einige gesehen, wo so viel Schnur in der Luft war. Das war der ausschlaggebende Punkt, wo ich an meinen Wurfkünsten gezweifelt habe.




torstenhtr schrieb:


> Das Setup ist es selten; oft sind es subtile Wurffehler.
> 
> 
> Grundsätzlich: Je weniger Wurffehler vorhanden sind desto höher die mögliche Wurfweite.



Ich habe mich gestern mal beim Werfen auf dem Sportplatz filmen lassen und danach eine Auswertung der Würfe gemacht....
Das ablegen der Schnur ist recht sauber, das Vorfach ist gestreckt, aber beim eigentlichen Werfen wird meine Schlaufe der Schnur recht groß und das drehen der Rute ist auch nicht optimal.





torstenhtr schrieb:


> Einige Tipps:
> 
> * Schnur möglichst geradlinig in der Luft führen
> * Warten, bis die Schnur fast vollständig ausgerollt ist, bevor man den Vorwärts-/Rückwärtswurf beginnt
> ...



Danke dafür, das sind die klassichen Fehler auf den Punkt gebracht#6


----------



## Wild Experience (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @Wild Experience:
> 45m finde ich insbesondere gegenüber einem Anfänger gegenüber schon fast als unseriöse Aussage, welcher Instruktor war das denn?



Das spielt keine Rolle. Ich habe gesehen, das er das kann! Es war also nicht nur eine Aussage  
Von daher find ich es auch nicht unseriös, ganz im Gegenteil. Für mich ist es ein Ansporn, weil ich weiß, das da mehr geht.


----------



## Thomas E. (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Hallo Wild Experience,

na dann beschreibe doch mal das Gerät für über 45m Wurf :
Rute- Klasse, Schnur, welche Bedingungen (Wind) ?

Mit 5er Gerät mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## Wild Experience (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

@ Thomas E.

Wie ich hier ja schon schrieb, bin ich Anfänger!!!
Ich kann dir sagen, das wir auf dem Sportplatz zum Zeitpunkt meines Kurses max. 3 Bfo hatten.

Der dir auch bekannte Instractor (Haben wir durch persönliche PN ja festgestellt!!!) hatte 2 KLasse 6 Ruten dabei und das ist auch schon alles was ich dir sagen kann, denn ich hatte zum erstenmal überhaupt eine Fliegenrute in der Hand und überhaupt keine Ahnung was ich da mache, oder was der unterschied zwischen den Schnüren ist. Die Erklärung zum Tackle fiel ohnehin eher dürftig aus. Es war ein reiner Wurfkurs, ohne viel Theorie über das Material.

Wenn du also so eine Frage stellst, dann doch bitte an den Instractor selbst. Ich bin sicher, das er dir das gerne beantwortet. Du weißt ja, bei wem ich war


----------



## Hans52152 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Welche Wurfweite ist mit einer 2 Handrute Klasse 5/6 oder 8/9 und einem Spey Wurf, am Wasser möglich?


----------



## fishhawk (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*



> Welche Wurfweite ist mit einer 2 Handrute Klasse 5/6 oder 8/9 und einem Spey Wurf, am Wasser möglich?



Da müsstest Du ggf. mal Geir Hansen fragen.|supergri

Im Ernst, im Angelmodus hängt das von so vielen Faktoren ab, das man da kaum pauschale Aussagen machen kann.

Idealerweise mit ner schwimmenden Speyline und kurzem Vorfach sollte man jedenfalls weiter kommen, als mit ner vergleichbaren Einhandrute.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*



Hans52152 schrieb:


> Welche Wurfweite ist mit einer 2 Handrute Klasse 5/6 oder 8/9 und einem Spey Wurf, am Wasser möglich?



Hallo,

wie fishhawk schon schrieb hängt das von vielen Faktoren ab.
Werferische Fähigkeiten, Gerätezusammenstellung, Wind, etc. .
Für einen halbwegs talentierten "Normalwerfer" sollten 30 Meter schon drin sein (mir ist bekannt, dass ein echter Könner darüber nur lächelt). Der Vorteil legt halt hauptsächlich darin, dass das Werfen auf größere Distanzen nicht so anstrengend ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas E. (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*



Hans52152 schrieb:


> Welche Wurfweite ist mit einer 2 Handrute Klasse 5/6 oder 8/9 und einem Spey Wurf, am Wasser möglich?



Moin,

die Rutenlänge, Schnurklasse und das Schnursystem sind neben der Technik entscheidend.
https://vimeo.com/63595311 

Mit einer Bamboo rod ist ist das schwieriger als moderne KF, aber eine Herausforderung.


----------



## jflyfish (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Frohes Neues Thomas und alle Mitleser,
danke, dass deine Wurfsequenz mit meiner Bambus-Zweihand nochmal als Demo zum Einsatz kommt. In dieser Sequenz kann man die Wurfweite nur grob schätzen -- Schusskopf (12m) + Runningline (etwa ebenfalls 12m) + 4m Vorfach -- Rutenlänge 11.5ft #7/8.  Das ist als Wurfweite für mittelgroße Flüsse voll ausreichend (z.B. Skjern, Mandal....)
Petri, JF


----------



## fishhawk (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Hallo,



> Der Vorteil legt halt hauptsächlich darin, dass das Werfen auf größere Distanzen nicht so anstrengend ist.



Vor allem wenn man den ganzen Tag fischt. Deshalb hab ich beim Steelheadfischen auch schnell auf Speyrod umgesattelt. 

Zweiter Vorteil, dass man diese Distanzen auch ohne viel Platz für nen Rückschwung erreichen kann.

30m Rollwurf oder Switchcast mit ner Einhandrute ginge jedenfalls deutlich über meine werferische Fähigkeiten.


----------



## Thomas E. (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*



fishhawk schrieb:


> 30m Rollwurf oder Switchcast mit ner Einhandrute ginge jedenfalls deutlich über meine werferische Fähigkeiten.



Hallo,

30m rollen geht mit der Einhand schonmal garnicht, bis gut 20m ist das aber möglich.

Switch- Cast mit Zugunterstützung sind schon gut 27m geworfen worden.


Frohes Neues JF !
So habe ich das in Erinnerung, etwa um die 28m könnten es gewesen sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*



Thomas E. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 30m rollen geht mit der Einhand schonmal garnicht, bis gut 20m ist das aber möglich.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

hab auch einen gefunden (für mich als Gelegenheitsfliegenangler ist das alles irre - aber spannend zu gucken):

[youtube1]_zq1aDDGPco[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zq1aDDGPco


----------



## Thomas E. (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

https://vimeo.com/110457985 |supergri

Hallo Lajos 		,

stimmt, 18m sind schon viel.
Obwohl wir hatten auch über 21m Würfe dabei gemessen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

oder 
[youtube1]RDICYTHEquo[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDICYTHEquo


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

irre, wie die schmeissen..


----------



## Thomas E. (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> irre, wie die schmeissen..



Hallo Thomas,

sicher, aber das ist spezielles Wettkampfgerät und Bedingungen, wer fischt heute noch mit 18 ft. Ruten ?

Hat mit dem praktischen Fischen wenig zu tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

aah, ok, dachte das sind irgendwelche Lachsruten oder sowas.

Beeindruckend dennoch..

vor allem wenn ich an meine "Künste" denke ;-)))


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> irre, wie die schmeissen..



Hallo,

ja, da tropfen einem die Augen.
Ich kenne den persönlich, der als erster mit der Einhand die 70 Meter knackte - erscheint mir immer noch als ein halbes Wunder.
Aber wie Thomas E. schon schreibt - hat mit normalem Fischen nichts zu tun. In den 1960ern warfen wir noch (in der Jugend) in der "Gebrauchsgeräteklasse", d.h., es wurde mit Geräten geworfen, welche wir auch fischten.
Ich hatte mal das Vergnügen, Anfang der 1990 bei der Disziplin: Lachsfliege weit Kampfrichter zu sein, als der Weltmeister antrat. Drei Würfe, alle um die 85 Meter, da schlackert man nur noch mit den Ohren|bigeyes.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas E. (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich kenne den persönlich, der als erster mit der Einhand die 70 Meter knackte -



Die werfen ja auch SK 38 Gramm auf 15m verteilt !

Da muß alles stimmen, ohne zügigen Rückenwind geht das nicht.

Mit Gebrauchsgerät Kl. 5/6 auf 35- 40 m ist es technisch nicht weniger anspruchsvoll_._


----------



## fishhawk (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Hallo,

auch ich bewundere jeden, der sein Gerät wirklich beherrscht.

Eine Fliegenschnur möglichst weit und gestreckt ablegen zu können schadet sicher nicht. Vor allem beim Salzwasserfliegenfischen ist es auch oft sogar notwendig.

Um effektiv mit der Fliege in strukturreichen, bewachsenen Flüssen und Bächen fischen zu können, sind aber meist ganz andere Dinge entscheidender als die Wurfweite.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

jau, da sagste was (und ich zähle im Geiste in Bäumen und Büschen hängende Fliegen von mir als Gelegeneheitsfliegenangler)..


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jau, da sagste was (und ich zähle im Geiste in Bäumen und Büschen hängende Fliegen von mir als Gelegeneheitsfliegenangler)..



Hallo,

na, aber die Hersteller von Fliegenbindematerialien bzw. Fliegen wolle ja auch leben|supergri.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas E. (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Um effektiv mit der Fliege in strukturreichen, bewachsenen Flüssen und Bächen fischen zu können, sind aber meist ganz andere Dinge entscheidender als die Wurfweite.



Ja, Präsentations-/ Anbietetechniken wie z.B. :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgoHUXluzhQ&feature=youtu.be
oder :

https://vimeo.com/65036654


----------



## fishhawk (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wurfweite mit der Fliegenrute*

Hallo,

es gibt halt doch Unterschiede zwischen guten Werfern und guten Fliegenfischern.

Werfen lernt man wohl am besten bei einem guten Lehrer. Wenn man Glück hat, vermittelt der einem auch noch ein paar Dinge, die einem Helfen ein guter Fliegenfischer zu werden.

Ich hab die guten Werfer immer bewundert, aber die guten Fliegenfischer haben mich deutlich mehr beeindruckt.


----------

